# My stash



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

As many of you know, I have been sliding down the slope since joining here. In November 2007,I had about 15 sticks in my humi. Since then I have outgrown my 25 ct, my 100 count and now I am pushing maximum capacity in my 400 count. I wanted to share some pics with all of you and say "thanks a lot" for pushing me hard down the slope. 

ENJOY!


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice Stash !!!!

side note
Knowing what very Little I know about you
I thought I was going to see a mustache picture
8)


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

GlockG23 said:


> Nice Stash !!!!
> 
> side note
> Knowing what very Little I know about you
> ...


That is pretty funny brother. No mustache, just stogies. :nod:


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Give Padron 1926 40th Anniversary. GIVE NOW!!!

Great collection man. Padron, Opus X, Arturo Fuente. Looks like a few Rocky Patels in there, I see the Edge and possibley a Sungrown or a 1990/1992. Those boxes Partgas? And one Bolivar? Drew Estate Medusa. Rockey Patel Decade box!

Can't tell what those mixed ones are. Think I see an Oliva G Maduro and a Arturo Fuente King B.



GlockG23 said:


> Nice Stash !!!!
> 
> side note
> Knowing what very Little I know about you
> I thought I was going to see a mustache picture


You soooooo stole that from me Bill. Nice stash.  Said it the other day then said mustache.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

All in all...nice stash...










(yes, that was me LOL)


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Nickerson said:


> Give Padron 1926 40th Anniversary. GIVE NOW!!!
> 
> Great collection man. Padron, Opus X, Arturo Fuente. Looks like a few Rocky Patels in there, I see the Edge and possibley a Sungrown or a 1990/1992. Those boxes Partgas? And one Bolivar? Drew Estate Medusa. Rockey Patel Decade box!
> 
> ...


There are a few 40th and 80th annis. Fuente: Anejos, Opus, King B, Chateau Fuente, Short Story. Ashton: ESG, VSG and Puro Sol. RP: Decades, Fusion, SunGrown, Edge, Signature and vintage 1990, Oliva: G, O, V Maddy, V Liga and Special S. DPG Blue. Davidoff Anni Tubo. LFD assortment.

Boxes are:
07 RP Decade Robusto
(2) 98 Punch Punch
07 Boli PC 
07 Partagas Mille Fleur
00 Punch RS 11 (cab)
01 SLR series A
08 EDRM Choix Supreme
09 RyJ Short Churchill

and a few other singles


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice stash! Both of you. lol


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

I feel your pain! But it's a good pain. :tu


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice sideburns.

Time for an Aristocrat me thinks


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

You should just get a cooler! It only took me 6 months for me to get one. Nice stash though!


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Very, very nice.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Great stash. Cigars are like jello, theres always room for more


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Very nice! I like seeing those Padron Aniversario and that culebra in there. What brand is that anyways? Drew Estate...Davidoff?


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

BTcigars said:


> Very nice! I like seeing those Padron Aniversario and that culebra in there. What brand is that anyways? Drew Estate...Davidoff?


Johnny-o Culebra


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice stash


----------



## NoRetreat (Jun 30, 2009)

Awesome stash. I hope I can get to that point sometime.


----------



## GJProductions (Aug 2, 2009)

This is very impressive, hopefully one day I can have that many. And hopefully not for my wallet's sake.


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Nice!


----------

